# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Motion capture systems >  PERCEPTION NEURON, motion capture system based on inertial sensors, Noitom, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Noitom

Website - neuronmocap.com

"Project PERCEPTION NEURON: Motion Capture, VR and VFX" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Quickstart guide to Perception Neuron

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> Tristan demonstrating quick and easy steps to getting started with Perception Neuron.

----------

